# I Don't Usually Do Fish But ....



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a big salmon fillet to make Lox and used the trimmings to make a few small smoked fillets for dinner tomorrow and smoked Lomi Lomi Salmon. The lox is still brining I'll smoke that tomorrow. The Lomi Lomi Salmon was really good lightly smoked which is not traditionally the way the Hawaiin people make it but what they heck - it's mine and I was curious!

Well I can't handle and empty smoker so I added smoked stuffed peppers, meatload and ABTs.


----------



## dejacks (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait to get to your status!! I just got my CG and am putting it together. Food looks great!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 26, 2007)

" I don't usually do fish But..."  but when you do it's a hoot! You're seem so busy, do you ever have the time to eat that great Q?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome  stuff debi.. ya do know that lomi lomi is a theraputic hawaiian massage- like acupressure/shiatsu... rubbed salmon- great stuff.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 26, 2007)

My goodness Debi.  You did your fantastic magic again. I got the drool pool thing happening already.


----------



## msmith (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome Debi.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks fantastic Debi. I am always impressed with your grub


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Richoso -

You said " I don't usually do fish But..." but when you do it's a hoot! You're seem so busy, do you ever have the time to eat that great Q?” That is a problem sometimes! I smoke more than we can eat or freeze right now but I have lots of volenteers for leftovers!

Gyspy
You said awesome stuff debi.. ya do know that lomi lomi is a theraputic hawaiian massage- like acupressure/shiatsu... rubbed salmon- great stuff. Yes Lomi means massage you getly massage the salmon with the tomatoes, onions and spices ... I was taught by a great and wonderful Hawaiin woman how to cook cheaply - _God rest her soul_!

Take em da beig feesh den dice em liddle cubes like dis kine you no?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 26, 2007)

That grub looks incredible ...but then you are the MOM


----------



## low&slow (Aug 26, 2007)

You've outdone yourself once again mom. Beautiful, just beautiful!!!
Did you cut the tops off the peppers and stuff, then put the tops back on? What a great idea!!
Whats the picture on the far right?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I always cut the tops about and inch down, pop the stem off and twist them back on so the meat pops out and holds them in place. It steams in it's own juices that way. Put a dab off ketsup on the pop to keep it moist. One of the few tricks I taught my Mama!

On the right is a big plastic container full of 1/2 sliced ABTs. Guess all that shows is the bacon


----------



## cheech (Aug 26, 2007)

So Debi ever thought about offering a class on this?

Professor Debi.... I like that


----------



## meowey (Aug 26, 2007)

Yum! (Smoked fish envy!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dacdots (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice Debi,Iv been trying to talk my family into smoked meatloaf and they look at me funny.I guess Ill just do one and eat it myself.You truly are an inspiration to me and others here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank guys! 

Cheech I don't know what you think I should teach. I could do a recipe card if you'd like.

David your hams and bacons inspire me!


----------



## cheech (Aug 26, 2007)

Debi I'm not sure I would want to limit the topics.

I think that you have some wonderful ideas not mater what the topic.

I had not seen anyone cut the tops off like on the peppers but that is a great idea.

Thanks for all your ideas


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a little cousin she's about 32 now - her Mama paid $50K a year to send her to the New York Culinary Institute a few when she got out of high school. Graduated the top of her class and she calls me for recipes and ideas. I can't figure what they teach there.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Debbie,
     What a wonderful looking meal. That is absolutely awsome! I wish I had that kind of talent. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

It's not talent BW just home cooking in a smoker!  Anybody can do it!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

If that ain't talent Debi, I'll eat my smoked shorts!! *You ROCK!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a big salmon fillet to make Lox and used the trimmings to make a few small smoked fillets for dinner tomorrow and smoked Lomi Lomi Salmon. The lox is still brining I'll smoke that tomorrow. The Lomi Lomi Salmon was really good lightly smoked which is not traditionally the way the Hawaiin people make it but what they heck - it's mine and I was curious!

Well I can't handle and empty smoker so I added smoked stuffed peppers, meatload and ABTs.


----------



## dejacks (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait to get to your status!! I just got my CG and am putting it together. Food looks great!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 26, 2007)

" I don't usually do fish But..."  but when you do it's a hoot! You're seem so busy, do you ever have the time to eat that great Q?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome  stuff debi.. ya do know that lomi lomi is a theraputic hawaiian massage- like acupressure/shiatsu... rubbed salmon- great stuff.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 26, 2007)

My goodness Debi.  You did your fantastic magic again. I got the drool pool thing happening already.


----------



## msmith (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome Debi.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks fantastic Debi. I am always impressed with your grub


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Richoso -

You said " I don't usually do fish But..." but when you do it's a hoot! You're seem so busy, do you ever have the time to eat that great Q?” That is a problem sometimes! I smoke more than we can eat or freeze right now but I have lots of volenteers for leftovers!

Gyspy
You said awesome stuff debi.. ya do know that lomi lomi is a theraputic hawaiian massage- like acupressure/shiatsu... rubbed salmon- great stuff. Yes Lomi means massage you getly massage the salmon with the tomatoes, onions and spices ... I was taught by a great and wonderful Hawaiin woman how to cook cheaply - _God rest her soul_!

Take em da beig feesh den dice em liddle cubes like dis kine you no?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 26, 2007)

That grub looks incredible ...but then you are the MOM


----------



## low&slow (Aug 26, 2007)

You've outdone yourself once again mom. Beautiful, just beautiful!!!
Did you cut the tops off the peppers and stuff, then put the tops back on? What a great idea!!
Whats the picture on the far right?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I always cut the tops about and inch down, pop the stem off and twist them back on so the meat pops out and holds them in place. It steams in it's own juices that way. Put a dab off ketsup on the pop to keep it moist. One of the few tricks I taught my Mama!

On the right is a big plastic container full of 1/2 sliced ABTs. Guess all that shows is the bacon


----------



## cheech (Aug 26, 2007)

So Debi ever thought about offering a class on this?

Professor Debi.... I like that


----------



## meowey (Aug 26, 2007)

Yum! (Smoked fish envy!)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dacdots (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice Debi,Iv been trying to talk my family into smoked meatloaf and they look at me funny.I guess Ill just do one and eat it myself.You truly are an inspiration to me and others here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank guys! 

Cheech I don't know what you think I should teach. I could do a recipe card if you'd like.

David your hams and bacons inspire me!


----------



## cheech (Aug 26, 2007)

Debi I'm not sure I would want to limit the topics.

I think that you have some wonderful ideas not mater what the topic.

I had not seen anyone cut the tops off like on the peppers but that is a great idea.

Thanks for all your ideas


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a little cousin she's about 32 now - her Mama paid $50K a year to send her to the New York Culinary Institute a few when she got out of high school. Graduated the top of her class and she calls me for recipes and ideas. I can't figure what they teach there.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

Debbie,
     What a wonderful looking meal. That is absolutely awsome! I wish I had that kind of talent. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

It's not talent BW just home cooking in a smoker!  Anybody can do it!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 28, 2007)

If that ain't talent Debi, I'll eat my smoked shorts!! *You ROCK!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

